
The jQuery Project launched - ronnier
http://jquery.org/
======
IgorPartola
While I find jQuery to be a delight to use, jQuery UI, is nowhere near what I
would want/need it to be to build pure JS applications. The widgets it
provides (accordion, datepicker, dialog, progressbar, slider and tabs) are not
sufficient to define all of the UI in JavaScript in a clean way. No matter
what you do you still have to define a lot of stuff using pure HTML.

Contrast this with ExtJS, where you can lay out the UI in pure JavaScript. Is
anybody aware of anything like this built on top of jQuery?

~~~
euroclydon
Our team tried both. Originally we had a real JS guru on the team, and he
wrote a ton of code against ExtJS. It was good stuff, but very difficult for
anyone else to understand. He ended up leaving the company, and I inherited
the front end code base. The project got put on hold for a while, and we
decided to take a fresh start. I went with Jquery UI rather than ExtJS,
because it just felt too much like you had to drink the kool-aid with ExtJS.
Our team was more comfortable with a hybrid approach.

Every form we write is in bare bones partial HTML, and we use some juiced up
JQuery UI Dialog code to display the forms as modal pop-ups. Additionally, we
use the UI themes and their css classes even for non-JQuery Ui components,
that way when we switch themes, all the elements change, not just the JQuery
UI ones. There are only a couple of palatable themes available, but on the
whole, it's been nice.

~~~
IgorPartola
Your situation sounds strangely familiar :)... My opinion is that if I am
going to design a form that is going to run in a JavaScript app, I should be
able to do so in pure JavaScript. For example:

    
    
      form = new UberUI.form();
      form.append( new UberUI.input( {type: "text", name: "login", label: "Login:", validator: myValidatorFunction} ) );
      ...
      form.show();
    

On a different note, jQueryUI is much more theme'able than ExtJS, which is
great.

------
matt1
I'm always impressed by how many excellent products John and the jQuery team
produce.

Out of curiosity, how does John earn a living?

I saw him speak at the Philly Emerging Tech conference last year and his talk
convinced me to switch over to jQuery from Prototype (those were the days). Do
the speakers get paid much for their presentations?

~~~
Timothee
I was reading this just yesterday: [http://oreilly.com/social-
media/excerpts/9780596802004/why-s...](http://oreilly.com/social-
media/excerpts/9780596802004/why-speakers-earn-30k-an-hour.html)

It's a chapter from the latest book by Scott Berkun (the author of "Making
Things Happen") about public speaking and it mentions some numbers for how
much speakers can get paid. At the very bottom, he writes that he's averaging
$100k a year right now, from books and presentations. Just a few data points.

~~~
jeresig
Ok, that's absolutely not true in the tech world. I was chatting with some
friends that also speak frequently to developer-centric audiences and we were
all commiserating how hard it is to get basic necessities when speaking - it's
a challenge finding conferences that will pay for a hotel room, let alone
actually pay you to speak at the conference. Really the only time you can ever
expect to get paid to speak is if you're doing training or a workshop -
conferences are a complete wash.

------
yycom
graceful degradation FAIL

~~~
joe-mccann
Ditto

